# Do you see yourself as nerdy/geeky?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm curious about this. Do you see yourself as being a nerd/geek/whatever other word you'd use? And if you do call yourself that, what does it actually mean to you?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

not really, im kind of a jock but im not like a typical jock


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lol yup


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I do love comic books.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I am who I am. I don't try to follow the crowd because a) I don't fit in with the crowd & b) I don't feel like myself when I'm in the crowd.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I am who I am. I don't try to follow the crowd because a) I don't fit in with the crowd & b) I don't feel like myself when I'm in the crowd.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was never able to classify myself in any subculture for better or worse. Guess I don't fit in anywhere lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Yeah I know it sounds like I got that from her


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Yeah I know it sounds like I got that from her


No it was because your "answer" was so very cliche. I say "answer" because you didn't answer the question at hand. Not correctly anyways.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, a thousand times yes.

It means I'm socially awkward, kind of funny looking, romantically inept, uninterested in "guy" things like sports but obsessed with science fiction and fantasy.

Nerd isn't the dirty word it used to be - you can self-identify as a nerd without shame now, and I do - but I might as well be honest about the stuff that comes with it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, I'm a huge nerd. I'm in physics, I love maps and mapping out new places, I read manuals from cover to cover, I keep all my receipts and record all purchases and calculate stuff relating to them, I always try to read up on new things, and so on. 

I'm not into any of the 'cool' nerdy things like Star Trek, comic books, modern video games, etc. I don't really understand why these things are associated with nerds in the first place.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> No it was because your "answer" was so very cliche. I say "answer" because you didn't answer the question at hand. Not correctly anyways.


Well telling us about your """comic books"""""" hardly informs us of whether you are a geek/nerd/cool kid etc.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Well telling us about your """comic books"""""" hardly informs us of whether you are a geek/nerd/cool kid etc.











You did not just call me out *snap*
Comic books are seen to be liked by mostly geeks so that helps me answer the question. Also I said "I do" maybe I just have bad grammar and didn't put in the comma and then add an "I" before "love."


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Too late. I saw your original post. Leave it to the experts.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Too late. I saw your original post. Leave it to the experts.


Well what's it called for future references? I just typed in "sizzle gif" and got very minimal results. Also, looks like I won this little conflict


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No.
I am pretty good at appearing to be just a normal guy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a nerd in that I'm always reading (primarily non-fiction, popular science, psychology, philosophy, computer stuff), I spend a lot of my time doing computer programming/web development, and pretty much the only TV I watch (which really isn't that much) is science documentary stuff. I love learning new things, challenging my own thinking, and other intellectual pursuits.

However, I don't seem to be a nerd in the sense that a lot of people seem to use it. I don't really have much of an interest in video games, Star Wars or Star Trek, comic books, or most of the other stereotypical nerdy activities.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sort of a mix. I do have my geeky tendencies though


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

huh said:


> I'm a nerd in that I'm always reading (primarily non-fiction, popular science, psychology, philosophy, computer stuff), I spend a lot of my time doing computer programming/web development, and pretty much the only TV I watch (which really isn't that much) is science documentary stuff. I love learning new things, challenging my own thinking, and other intellectual pursuits.
> 
> However, I don't seem to be a nerd in the sense that a lot of people seem to use it. I don't really have much of an interest in video games, Star Wars or Star Trek, comic books, or most of the other stereotypical nerdy activities.


That's geek. Nerd is smart, geek is fantasy and stuff, dork is like clumsy and stuff.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

My cousins are which makes me feel worse about myself. I don't make fun of these kind of people but rather admire then from afar.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I certainly have many nerdy/geeky traits but deep down inside, I consider myself to be pretty much "normal" with the exception of the whole SAD, anxiety/depression thing.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

When I was a nerd, I did math problems for fun and walked around with a 3-lbs dictionary in my bag.

These days I'm a little more normal than that, thank god.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I enjoy learning about things such as how pi is calculated and how physicists came up with their equations. That interests me a lot. :cup


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I have some geeky traits, superhero/villain fantasies.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes I do. I have glasses, spend most of the day on the internet or playing video games or watching TV, and I do exceptionally well at school. Aced all my math exams this semester with 100% on them all. Big fan of Star Wars and Lord of the Rings or other stuff like that. I have been called a nerd/geek multiple times, which is true, really. Been playing video games since I was 8 years old.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah. it meants that im destined to be a lonely awkward person -.-


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I do have glasses for myopia and enjoy cartoons/certain comics. I hate math with a passion though, so probably not nerdy? I like reading about science, primarily news articles and editorials... but a lot of the technical stuff (journals) just goes waaaay over my head. I'm pretty lazy in that respect.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, I AM a nerd.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. I wear glasses and spend all my weekends studying.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes I do, and I couldn't care less anymore. After high school I've learned to embrace what I am & what truly entertains me. Eventually I plan to marry a nerdy soulmate of a girl, granted I find one, and have 2.5 kids. Then those 2-3 kids will grow up watching anime, LotR, Harry Potter, StarWars, Firefly, etc. And if they get too fat then I'll gladly pay for karate lessons or w/e they want. All those music hating muggles can just stuff it! :boogie


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I voted "I have some nerdy/geeky traits or interests, but I wouldn't go so far as to call myself that."

I always think of Nerds as being really smart in certain things and I am definitely far from smart but I do have some...nerdy type moments and what not.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah totally.

But the good kind!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

sup nerds!


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

In some ways. I study philosophy, spend too much time playing computer games and I have been wearing my glasses recently. I also listen to some sub genres of metal which could be considered geeky.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Okay, sub-question for the people who voted themselves as nerds:

Do you consider it to be an insult?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> Okay, sub-question for the people who voted themselves as nerds:
> 
> Do you consider it to be an insult?


No I'm proud to be a nerd. Even if someone means it as an insult I won't take it that way.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm into a lot of stuff that would probably be classified as geeky (like science fiction/fantasy stuff) I wouldn't take it as an insult if someone called me a geek..I like my geeky traits.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Okay, sub-question for the people who voted themselves as nerds:
> 
> Do you consider it to be an insult?


Kinda yeah. Depends on if it's well meant or not.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

yes, i can go on about stars and planets and stuff like that, Then people think im wierd


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

Do 12+ hour hardcore gaming sessions count?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would say I act more nerdy/geeky than look like one.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh yeah


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Looooots of nerds on this website, by the looks of it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Meh. Probably. Can't really think of what else to call myself. And with my glasses people usually assume that too anyway. I do have geekish tenancies though, but I'm certainly not what you'd call a nerd - far too stupid for that ;-;


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No.. But i think it would be cool to be a nerd who knows everything about computers.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

I am a nerd. I don't look like one, but I sure as hell am. I always was and always will be and I like it that way.


----------



## Invisible Monsters (Nov 25, 2012)

Total nerd, can't stop reading, and I love to learn about pretty much anything (especially the science and history stuff).


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

No. I've never felt a part of the whole nerd subculture even though most are my interests are "geeky". In fact I find it kind of repugnant.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a wannabe geek with some good nerdy qualities but too lazy to be the full-fledged geek I want to be.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No. I don't have an intense interest in any particular topic. I wish I did sometimes, but i'm just bored by everything.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a gigantic nerd. And a geek. 
I think a lot of people go through a phase of self denial, I know I used to refuse to consider myself a nerd, even as I watched doctor who, read Jules Verne, came up with Evangelion theories, thought about Transhumanism, and debated the plausibility that birds could evolve to be quadrupedal. All on one all-nighter Internet binge.
Now, I'm all Nerd pride and sh*t.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

creasy said:


> No. I've never felt a part of the whole nerd subculture even though most are my interests are "geeky". In fact I find it kind of repugnant.


Same.

For example, I like _the Lord of the Rings_ - I've read the books, I've seen the movies. I don't think that's any more geeky than having seen and liked any other film. No matter what it is, I don't really see the objects of someone's interest being geeky or not geeky - I see the _level_ of somebody's interest in something as being geeky, or the way in which they express that interest. I associate geekiness with obsessiveness, fixation and overenthusiasm. More generally, I associate it with unfunny 'humour', poor dress sense and an overall lack of taste. Like you, I find what I know of nerd subculture to be kind of repugnant and only associate the words with negative ideas. So I find it really odd that people will actually want to associate with that and can see it as anything other than an insult.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Voted yes but that's probably wrong. I like playing video games and surfing the web plus I don't go out much but I'm not very smart or knowledgeable. I have an obsession with football and football statistics which is very geeky I have to admit. I would call myself a "casual nerd", not full on.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Same.
> 
> For example, I like _the Lord of the Rings_ - I've read the books, I've seen the movies. I don't think that's any more geeky than having seen and liked any other film. No matter what it is, I don't really see the objects of someone's interest being geeky or not geeky - I see the _level_ of somebody's interest in something as being geeky, or the way in which they express that interest. I associate geekiness with obsessiveness, fixation and overenthusiasm. More generally, I associate it with unfunny 'humour', poor dress sense and an overall lack of taste. Like you, I find what I know of nerd subculture to be kind of repugnant and only associate the words with negative ideas. So I find it really odd that people will actually want to associate with that and can see it as anything other than an insult.


Fixation and obsessiveness is not always a bad thing. Sometimes, its really just passion. I have things I am obsessed about. How do you think people become masters or geniuses of their craft?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I do love comic books.


I think this is as geeky as I get.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Nerds are the new jocks.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I go to uni so apparently I'm meant to like studying...but I'm not sure I'd consider myself a nerd though.

However, I do have a massive interest in accents. 95% of the time it's one of the first things I talk about/notice. So I guess I can now claim to have a geeky interest! :yay


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, but my environment doesn't seem to agree.  But I don't think I have any 'nerdy' interests. Unless you rate philosophy as nerdy, but that'd be quite barbaric.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

I'm the biggest geek I know, and not in a quaint, ironic way either.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

NERDY KID FO LYFE DAWG! yeah im nerdy and im happy with my nerdy self too


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmmm. Is disney in charge of star wars a bad idea?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Nerdy, not geeky, but I wouldn't really call myself _a_ nerd.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

No. I was kind of nerdy as a kid though.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Why must we live in a society where we need to fear being ourselves? Why not just give society the finger and show our true colours? Like will always find like anyway.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a few powerful geeky interest, but I've never felt like a "nerd" or geek. I suppose I should thank sports for that, that's the only way I connect with most people. I need a definition of the words to nip my confusion though.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes.

Let me check my nerd checklist.

[x] Played WoW

[x] Played Magic the Gathering

[x] Watches Anime

[x] Reads Manga

Though I never played Dungeons and Dragons (Just the MMO) or Warhammer.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm a proud geek and nerd!


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Played wow. Lol. Computer a lot. Dissociative. Nerd


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not even. Just socially awkward and very unique but cute.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm a mix of geeky/odd/prick


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah I consider myself nerdy


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, sure do. Doesn't help that I was called nerd/geek in school by everyone. Oh well, I embrace it!


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never considered myself a typical nerd, nor have I ever been called one. But obsessed with digital entertainment? Sure.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

No. I was never and will never.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, and I used to be a major otaku. :b
Most of my hobbies are pretty antisocial lol - I like anime, video games (including MMO's), learning new programming languages, just being online, and Star Trek (the original and new series). Oh and I love anime/gaming conventions and cosplaying.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I can actually say I watched every single episode of startrek, enterprise and the xiandi next generation and the borg voyager and the borg with species 8472. Deep space 9 the dominion founders jafar the orginal never really had to much of a story line.

I played both startrek armada video games. The 2nd startrek armada was sweet you could link up 8 borg cubes and make a super cube and deal some damage. I also played a bunch of Startrek first person shooters lol.

They should make a new television series or redo the old ones.

I used to make cardboard cut outs of spaceships with construction paper and having imaginary space battles. It got kinda ridiculouz.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I guess I would be considered a nerd/geek so I voted yes. I like video games, have watched anime, like trance music and I'm a web designer so I have to code html/css and I like scifi/fantasy movies. 

But I also like other stuff that isn't nerdy like Djing and Jetskiing and I don't go around dressed like Steve Urkel lol so whatever...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My very general description of the two:

Nerd = technology oriented, perhaps socially inept but can find nerdy cliques to socialize in, though usually they are introverted.

Geek = harboring obsessive interests, not socially aware but can talk about their interests in a social setting nonetheless (although it may be more of a monologue rather than a conversation). 

However I believe they overlap in quite a few places. Nerd and geek only have slightly disparate personas, although, as you can see, I expanded imaginatively on their connotations in the pseudo-definitions above.

I have been called both a nerd and a geek. I probably am one, according to my criteria for each. It is my belief that most of today's culture is comprised of nerds (not so much geeks, however). Nowadays, you can find spare a few that don't have at least one video game console or considerable topic of obsession (obsession used loosely here).


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I guess geek would be a good descriptor. I play loads of games, I watch anime, and I'm obsessed with some shows (Game of Thrones,Breaking Bad, Doctor Who, Sherlock, Walking Dead). Outside of general Internet browsing, I'm pretty rubbish with the complexities of a computer. I've been a sports fanatic for my entire life. I don't exactly know what to call myself, since I like so many things.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

I am a nerd. I collect terminator stuff, I love cyberpunk and am quite a tech head. I also have style.If ya don't like it, you can get a shiny sharp object and disembowel yourself.


----------



## Synthesis (Sep 28, 2013)

I play nintendo, pokemon, love LOTR, and I love science. But I'm pretty cool. I don't shop at hot topic to be a poser, so no I am not a "nerd."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can be music & film nerd. When I get going on either topic it doesn't take much for me to start boring people


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, I'm a math nerd/academic nerd.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

kind of, when it comes to entertainment anyway (TV shows, movies, music, games). But I don't think I'm obsessed enough to be considered a nerd/geek and I rarely let my geekiness show IRL.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hm... it's one label that gets thrown around too much. Does it really make you a nerd just for being into LOTR or video games? To me, if you were going to stereotype someone as a nerd, it would be someone very keen on education and learning new things, particularly relating to Science, Computing or Maths.

A geek would be more to do with being obsessed with something. I suppose I fall under that category, but there are so many people who do the same thing that it just seems dumb to label myself. I guess one thing that I am really into is movie soundtrack music. One of my best friends just couldn't comprehend how I could be into that stuff.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I am and no shame here. I knit foofoo stuff for my pets, stick my nose in books, and play lame video games on Friday nights. It truly takes one to know one. Hey, I'm adorkable


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I have nerdy / geeky interests but I wouldn't consider myself a full fledged nerd / geek.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

No, but I clearly am.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

im such a nerd ^__^ i play video game everydaayyy!!!!! lol memes =DDD skyrim is best game ever!!!! omg im such nerd e_e


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Certainly not as geeky as before, but I guess I'm somewhere in the spectrum still.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I guess I am because I play video games more than I do anything else, and I like computer science. But I also feel indifferent towards traditionally geeky things like comics and anime/manga so im not sure really.


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

no not at all.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I used to be a geek. I can't call myself that anymore though. I do suck up information related to Anime/Games/Electronics/Hard Facts/Measurements - like a vacuum though. These Things usually stick to my memory forever with the greatest of ease. I could probably still number the first 200 Pokemon with impressive accuracy, even though it's like 12 years ago I lasted played Pokemon.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

As long as there is something you're really passionate about you're a geek.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Didn't saw myself like that for a long time but I guess I do now.

I think it's better to be geeky than to not having any interest or passions in life.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Nerdy describes my interests, but I don't identify it as a label for my personality. I know some people embrace it as a label, but I don't really see the point.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

I love calling myself a geek


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't see myself as a geek. I grew up watching and reading LOTR and Harry Potter and I'm into fantasy stuff, but not an extreme. I love video games, but lack of pocket money and time stop me from playing too many of them. I tend to get into every game, book or movie I like and soak up a lot of the lore, but I've never really obsessed over any of them for more than a few months. I don't watch anime, since I never really got into it as a kid due to my parents calling it stupid and not letting me really watch it, but from what I've seen, it looks really cool and a lot of the people I relate to seem to like it, so I really want to give it a chance when I have time.

So yeah, I have plenty of nerdy/geeky traits, but I don't consider myself one. Most of the people I find interesting tend to be geeks though, but I feel like I don't fit in with them, because many of them are very exclusive and tend to mock those who don't like the same things they do, like a game/movie/book they DON'T like or those who's knowledge on a certain topic isn't quite on par with theirs.

Sorry for the long essay


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have some interests.. but I wouldn't call myself a geek. Some of the girls I went to school with thought I was one, but theyre the preppy sporty drunk-every-night kind of girls. I don't think their opinion counts. :stu Who knows though.. its all pretty subjective.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutely


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> I could probably still number the first 200 Pokemon with impressive accuracy, even though it's like 12 years ago I lasted played Pokemon.


http://www.sporcle.com/games/g/pokemon
Gogogo!


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm a geek and I look like one. I embrace it! One of the first things I say to people I meet is: "I'm a geek, I enjoy watching anime and playing video games. If you dislike that then we arent gonna get along "


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I think geek just means someone who has an obsession with something now (almost just that) film-geek music-geek like a suffix almost that you string on the end of anything. The original meaning was someone who knew a lot about computers, I know enough to get by but not a lot. But do I like typical geeky stuff like fantasy, sci-fi, card games, video games, game art, fantasy art; yeah. So, sure.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes. Unconventionally geeky though.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Not the stereotypical geek, but I do enjoy everything from computers (and the technical side), science, sci-fi, gaming. Not to mention Sheldon Cooper is somewhat of a God in my introverted world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geek? Yeah, and I make good money doing it, too :lol.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Geek? Yeah, and I make good money doing it, too :lol.


Tell me this magic salary number


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Does loving spreadsheets, diagrams, and sci-fi count for anything?


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

i would love to just hang out with geeky girls that share some of common likes with me.
and geeky guys are bros either way.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm both.

*Nerdy*
-Study-holic and studying weeks before an exam in uni.
-Enjoy learning new facts about anything that interests me.
-I love learning about current events and staying caught up with the news.

*Geeky*
-Videogame player
-Does reading fan fiction often count for this?
-Known as the computer wiz in my family


----------

